# "Die Möglichkeit" - Demonbreedr's 29gal - Setup 9/23/09



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I look forward to some pics. I've always been fascinated by planted goldfish tanks. Good luck!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

You dont see alot of planted goldfish tanks around here. Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks!! I'm really excited about this tank! In theroy, I could start this tank up and have the Goldies in by this weekend, but I've decided, I should start it up, Buy the new lid/light/plants[more like collect for those] and fishless cycle it...I'm sure I could throw one of the little Pond Goldies in here to cycle it then throw him back in the pond after the fancies are in? It's a little confusing...but I have plenty of time and there is no rush...I will provide pics as I can though...

I forgot to add I wanted Hornwort, Elodea, & Jungle Val in here...Those will give the Crypt a day to grow. ROFL...hopefully, this tank will be a success!


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

FYI: I have had gold fish eat tiger lotus


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

Home to the 5 Black Holes!

----- intriguing


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

GlassCat594 said:


> FYI: I have had gold fish eat tiger lotus


I've had goldfish eat java fern, java moss, milfoil, ambulia, flame moss, hair algae, egeria najas, potamogeton sp., and some dwarf water lily thing. Haven't had them eat hornwort or Ultricularia vulgaris.

Is your onion the dwarf onion or some sort of crinum? (I'm guessing C. thaianum isn't the rarer one)

I can't see 2 amazon swords and a crinum PLUS jungle vals all fitting into a 29... PLUS a water lily. I guess we'll have to see.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: Be careful with GOLDFISH + MOSS. If you don't have it attached to anything already when you put them in, it will be all over the place and never get settled. If it isn't in the tank yet, put it on a small piece of rock or driftwood in another tank and let it attach before you move it.

GOOD LUCK demonbreeder!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I know, lotsa HUGE plants but if my plan goes right, I'm getting these guys a 90 for the 5 of them! It's a possibilty, there is no chance of that though so I'm sticking with my 29 and enjoying that! 

GlassCat: I have like 10 Lotuses, so one or two can afford to eaten...my mom keeps buying plants for the 55 which somehow end up in my tanks! LOL I'm sometime going to get something useful from her plant collection...she claims the Green Oealot Sword and the Regular Ozealot Swords are her's! I gave her 2 Marbled Queen Radicans, so she owes me!

Seds: No, It's not C. thaianum...they grow well for me...but I don't like them as much as I do the others...I just CAN'T remember!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Tank is setup!*

Tank is full of water & aerating...so the next step is to add in the Lotus & Amazon Sword [Have] and my Golden Mystery Snail named Banana Pepper.


I'm also going to take the light apart and paint the case, trim most of the white refelectors out replacing them with aluminum foil and get 2 new bulbs[It's a DIY Fixture].

Also on the list is a new thermometer and glass lid. This should be very interesting!


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it this? (zephyranthes candida)

http://www.sweetaquatics.com/images/dwarf onion.jpg

Or this? (crinum calamistratum)

http://diszhal.info/novenyek/images/Crinum_calamistratum.jpg

Or possibly this? (crinum natans)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...iamLCQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image

I used foil reflectors on one of my lights, I didn't notice a difference but it probably worked. :tongue:


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Seds: It's the second one, C. Calamistratum...I LOVE that plant! Wouldn't mind having those others too...lol

As an update,
I added in Blenny, my one year old Common Goldfish [White now but used to have red too] & Banana Pepper [The golden Mystery Snail]...
I also potted up some plants [Amazon Sword and Lotus] and tied some of the excess [not much] Java Moss to the piece of Driftwood I have.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Any pics???


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes...








How it looks after adding in the plants/goldfish/snail
















Blenny


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

You know, I have a Bulldog Pleco in my 55gal *TROPICAL* tank and was debating on moving him in here. He's of course my mom's pleco so I'd have to get permission but she might be willing to go for it...my stocking would be:
1x Center Piece Goldfish...either Black Ranchu, Panda Oranda, or Calico Bubble Eye
1x Red/White Ryukin
1x Calico Ryukin
2x Green Weather Loaches
1x Gold Mystery Snail ??
1x Bulldog Pleco ??


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Tank is cycled so I added 2 Ryukin/Fantail Goldfish! Blen went out to re-join the other single tails/koi...The first one is a Red/White Ryukin I spent 10$ on! He's so tiny, that price isn't fair, but what is? I just bought him. The other is a Calico Fantail I payed 3$ for...I'm a bit worried about her because she acts listless from time to time, She's really sweet, so I'm hoping for the best!

My mom also bought me some river rocks plus a bigger rock from PetCo [where I got the fancies] so I added that to this tank...And, I of course plantrted some of the HUGE crypt portons from *pandjpudge* aka Matt into a Clay Pot.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

it doesn't look too huge there lol and the tank looks ! Thanks for the shout out Kenny...if I could make one suggestion it would be to thin out the moss just a bit more.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok....Here are the newest pics:









Before the new fancies moved in








After the newbies moved in








Last pic of Blenny before he moved to the pond
















Oger








Storm...She's soooo cute/sweet, I hope she lives!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

pandjpudge said:


> it doesn't look too huge there lol and the tank looks ! Thanks for the shout out Kenny...if I could make one suggestion it would be to thin out the moss just a bit more.


 
LOL! I got ninja'd

I can really thin out the moss since it's tied down...Blenny has pulled it out a little though making it look alittle fuller.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Storm looks very nice! I see a lot of crypts in pic 2 in the other tank


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice fish. Where did you get them? I just picked up a real handsome comet a couple of weeks ago and I'm looking for a shubunkin.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks! I'll pass the compliments to them!

Matt,
The crypts are doing REALLY well in my 10! I'm kinda suprised you noticed them but I have a new picture for that tank. I'll update that one soon so you can see the extent of crypts in that tank...the other I got not tooooo long ago, has already had 2 babies just randomly appear!

Hydrophyte,
I got them at PetCo...The prices were: 8.99 for the Ryukin & 2.49 for the Fantail. That's according to a reciept and w/out the 7% Tax cuz I'm oo lazy to open calculator right now. lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

lol I have a sharp eye for details. Oh yeah my secret for freakish crypts is light+flourish tabs yup the cat is out of the bag!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ha! Well, I bet you didn't notice the 1gal tank below! LOL and be careful about looking to hard at the pictures of my tank/room, You MIGHT find the monsters who live in all the crap*aka aquarium supplies*! ROFLMBO

Storm has been swimming around some, so my mom and I are thinking she is just getting used to the tank/acclimating. She constantly has her dorsal up which in my experience with goldies means they are happy....So, I'm thinking she'll do fine.

Now, this might sound crazy, but if I don't get back to Petco before too much longer, I'm done with stocking Goldfish in here since Oger's going to get territorial...so that's something to keep in mind. I'd REALLY like a Calico Bubble Eye[I'd file down the sharp driftwood points], a Black Ranchu and I *think* my mom wants me to get a black moor but those will be over time...Soon though, I'd like to put in Rubber Butt the ruber lipped pleco and 2 new weather loaches[which I was hoping to find today but didn't].


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well...I hate goldfish. LOL J/K...They have made a total mess of their tank by playing with the moss and pooping up the bottom....lol....I even found half of a Lotus Leaf floating[though it's growing to fast to be affected by them nibbling it the little bit that they do].

However, in an effort to make Storm feel better, I did a 20[maybe 25-30]% WC, Added Salt & Melafix. If a disease is bothering her, I want to zap it and be sure it's gone before I get any more fish...*IF* I do get any more. I'd rather save the ones I've got and not get any more then lose them just so I can get another one or 2...

Well, anyways, wish me luck, I'm going to need it!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I LOVE GOLDFISH! They are my favorite fish. I never thought about potted plants for them. Maybe I can get some in the future! Great job.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sara: I'd go for it! They are soooo cute and my new ones aren't in the least bit destructive of my plants!

For this tank, I still need an Onion Plant, 2 Anubias, 1 Java Fern, Elodea[as a snack for them], Hornwort, Bacopa, & Combomba. I'm also considering buying my new lid & light very soon and my mom wants me to buy a black moor, so I'm really considering...


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, If all goes well I'm going to have 5 fish atleast in addition to the 3 bottom dwellers [so 8 fish in a 29gal....sounds good!]...

I also added some of the left over gravel to the bottom of this 29gal, now debating on buying another back of gravel and river rock...hmmm....

Here's the plan:
1x Veiltail Black Moor --- Named Onyx
1x Calico Pearlscale --- Not named yet...
1x Calico Bubble Eye --- Not named yet...
1x Red/White Ryukin --- Named Oger
1x Calico Fantail --- Named Storm
1x Bulldog Pleco --- Named Rubber Butt - Recently added!
2x Weather Loaches -- Flotsom and Jetsom


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow. Cycled in 3 days. What's your secret?
1 goldfish in a 29 is about right. 5 goldfish in a 29 will likely equal major headaches while you deal with ongoing ammonia spikes due to the vast amounts of waste these fish produce. Loaches also require high water quality, and keeping them in a small tank with numerous goldfish will likely lead to their demise. If you wish to keep healthy fish, I would seriously rethink your intended stocking plan. Lots of other fun options in a 29. 


> Well, anyways, wish me luck, I'm going to need it!


Good luck.
Edit- keep in mind also, a healthy goldfish will live a very long time, and will grow quite large.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Please read this article.
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/goldfish101art.htm


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I can't consider this a planted tank until the plants are planted in the substrate of the tank.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok...let me say this.

This is my tank, I'm keeping it how _*I*_ want, not how you guys want. I think your right about the Loaches, so they are gone, but, I don't appreciate you telling me that MY tank is going to crash. And furthermore, I really don't consider this planted, I never said it was, I said it was for the goldfish trying my hand at keeping them and plants together. I'm sorry this isn't an ADA tank with aquasoil and CO2...but, that's not needed for a tank to be considered planted!

Please consider what you say before you hit submit because saying that can and does tick people off.

Kenny


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Ok...let me say this.
> 
> This is my tank, I'm keeping it how _*I*_ want, not how you guys want. I think your right about the Loaches, so they are gone, but, I don't appreciate you telling me that MY tank is going to crash.
> 
> ...


Wow. Are you always this sensitive to constructive criticism? You say you're keeping the tank how you want, yet you agree that the loaches should come out? If you wanted to keep a common plec in a 5 gallon tank, are we all supposed to say 'What a good idea'? My post wasn't negative, it was pointing out a very valid concern with your stocking plan. 


> Storm...She's soooo cute/sweet, I hope she lives!


Me too, but as fish keepers, we owe it to our fish to give them the best chance at not only surviving, but thriving. If you don't want anyone to comment, then don't post. Until then, lighten up. I'm only trying to help.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I like how this tank is turning out! It is always fun seeing a goldfish aquarium thats not a fish bowl! Will you be adding some more stones for a decorative subtrate or are you leaving it as is?


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

That's JakeJ! I'm loving this aquarium! I've added some black gravel to fill in the gaps between the river rocks and AM seriously thinking about putting in enough substrate for the plants to thrive in the substrate and not pots...

k


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

29 as it is








Storm's spot [complete with storm]








The life of the tank...he almost looks shocked huh?


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I think I'm done adding substrate!

I've got 4 LBS. River Rock, 10[probably less[ LBS. Brown, Inert, Gravel, & 2.5LBS Black, Inert, Gravel.

Tank is looking great other then the bits of debries floating around from the 5galHEX's gravel [the Inert Brown]...As soon as I get another peice of Rainbow Rock and the rest of my plants, I'll take a new picture...should have them soon!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

*R.I.P. Storm*

Storm finally passed today...3 Days after I got her and she was sick...

So, anyways, I did a 50% or so WC, Medicated the tank, and put in my last Goldfish from my old batch, Panda. She's an Oranda, but not a Panda Oranda. LOL
Here she is:








She's like 3x Bigger then Oger...so lets see how that works out! LOL

Here's how my 29 and 10 look now:


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

it looks so different without the pots...nice work


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah! I like it a LOT more...I just need to finish planting it and letting it grow out!

Still need my T5 Lights & new filter and, etc. lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Kenny,

Have you bought the lights and filters yet? If not, I have some valuable information I wish I had learned early on. Over filter and skip the T5HO monster lighting. Other than that, it's looking great. I like the addition of the dark gravel. It brings out the colors of the goldies.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice & the compliment Sara! No, I haven't bought anything new to the tank, but I DID add a Java Fern Plantlet...

Sadly though, I was a total idiot and added brown gravel to the black [from the 5HEX I tore down] and screwed it up BAD!

I'm considering buying either a 75gal or 52gal Aquarium and getting this one back tropical since my von rio and pristella tetras have declared war on each other and I don't have the time for a 90gal Community.

When I do [my B-day's alittle over a month away!] I'm going to add in sand instead of gravel, make it a mainly Moss/Anubias Tank and 2x Rena Filstar xP2 filters. Already I've made ~6 mistakes in this tank! Atleast the 4 inhabitants are happy and healthy...

Well, time to get to that 80% WC....


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

You might not have an issue changing out 80% at a time while the tank is still new, but as it matures you'll likely be better off doing smaller, more frequent changes. Easier on the fish, as massive changes alter the water chemistry too much for some fish to handle.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I was thinking that...I mean, in THEROY, I should stick with smaller 40% WC's or even less, but for now, it's got a 150 GPH filter with not much plant mass and soon, I'm going to upgrade the tank...


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Not much has changed in this tank...I just threw in some plants that just didn't fit in the 55gal. Obviously, they aren't in here to stay, but I figure they can absorb some excess waste. The 2 current goldfish are fine & healthy...tank looks like crap [lol...working on that], etc.

The current stocking list for this tank is:
1x Calico Oranda <<--If/when she goes, I'd like either a Calico Fantail or Calico Ryukin or even Calico Pearlscale...IDK yet.
1x Red/White Ryukin
1x Rubber Lip Pleco
1x Gold Mystery Snail <<--Considering getting it a buddy or 2...

Here's my list for this tank:
New Stand
Tahitian Black Moon Sand[the big river rocks will go back in here, in the sand, but the gravel is movin to the 55]
Rena Filstar xP2 Canister Filter
New Airstone [Using one of my mom's airstones...]
New Dual Bulb T8 Light
Glass Lid --> My cats drink out of all my tanks that don't have lids and that makes me angry...LOL
Finish adding in the plants I want...

I think I can do that!

Anyways, I've been considering moving to St. Augustine, FL. within the next 2.5 Years I think [MAX...maybe 1-1.5 years or soo...], So, I'd like to have this tank perfect by the time I move so I don't have to worry about having to fix it up when I get there...So sometime soon, I'd like to finish up this tank...

EDIT: PICS!!








Looks alittle different then what it currently does...








The 2 Goldies [Rodger [the Ryukin] is getting more and more white! I HOPE he'll be about 50/50








Panda








Rubberbutt being acclimated from the 55gal...


----------



## KribensisBoy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol gold fish are the PIMPS of fish. keep up the good work,


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Haha, goldfish are greatness!!

I'm officially past my limit to add another in...these 2 have hooked up and are doing great. I'm worried they team up against a newbie...

I don't think they'll have problems with Weather Loaches though...So, I'll have 5 fish in this tank...


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been kinda annoyed to look at this tank recently. Deciding that HAS to stop and "Illusions"[10gal] only having 1 Fry into it [moved him to a 2.5gal]...I consolidated the 2.

It's got the filter/light/heater/airstone/thermometer/gravel/plants/and old fish from the 10gal into it now...[7 Tetras].

Since this will be the only tank that is setup when I move, I want it to be the best one!

It's going to have a 36W T5 Fixture & a Rena Filstar xP1 to replace the 2 Whisper Filters. Substrate is inert black gravel with some river rocks [I put half in the 55gal], Decor is Driftwood with a pretty Rainbow Rock?...and Plants will just be kinda random as I can find them...but hopefully, mostly, low light plants. I'm trying to make this a very nice, low tech tank.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ugh...these goldies are REALLY starting to tick me off. They have to rescape MY rescaping! LOL

--- ERASED...This tank is staying alive!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Since getting serious with this tank, it's been THRIVING!! _C. Balansae_ has thrown out about 4 leaves, Hygros...growing shoots like CRAZY...even the Temple plant has grown about 1-2"!! I ended putting Panda back in the pond because she got Fin Rot BAD. a 29gal Tank is no match for a ~300gal Pond I guess.

Anyways, there is one Tetra left who I can net out without ripping up plants...and the Ryukin's grown a ton. No pics yet because all the ones I took, suck. 

Future plans for this tank are to add in some more plants [got some Jungle Vals coming in as an RAOK] and a few new Goldfish/Loaches...

BTW...this tank is my baby and has me Re-inspired even though I lost 1 Goldfish and another got sick...Both were sick from the start so, I don't count them.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I did a slight rescape and probably a 35% WC...and am really happy with it! Only addition really is 3x Jungle Vals and I took out a few plants for the 10gal [probably those plants are for the 55 when I redo it].


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry for the promise of px then no px...I promise I'll get some up soon. Tank looks great! I'm going to pickup 2x new T8 Bulbs and possibly 1-2 new goldfish...but I doubt it. I'm kinda hoping to get my 10 stable too...it's a MESS! Oh, something worth mentioning, this tank has the table all to it's self now....but it'll probably get it's own stand and a 55 might go where it was...All these tanks are jumbled until my 2 rooms are fixed up & ready to go...The only tanks that aren't "Mine" are the 20gL #1...planted community & 2.5gal MiniBow betta tank...both of those are my moms.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

UGH...I'm having some uploading problems today...but the few px I did manage to get up to my PB account I'll post...still have a lot more to upload but it's a start!:








<<- EDIT... Does any one else see that??!!








Tank








Ooooo!! Java Fern is growing!








Ryukin


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the new plants and gravel! It will look really good when the plants grow in. Out of curiosity (I know nothing about goldfish) what tempurature do you keep this tank at?


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

The tank is anywhere between 76-79 degrees Fahrenheit...and thanks for the comment. I'm lovin' this tank since I did the changes. I'm thinking about adding a few more bags of that black gravel and then putting a few of the river rock....rocks in...Most are in the 55gal but some are sitting in the empty 29gal...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I've been considering ALL options for this tank and I think I've got a set idea. I'm thinking about moving my goldfish into a 46gal Bowfront...That would mean that this tank would be free. Well, the fish & inverts from the 10gal [Consider that tank as more of a grow-out/QT tank then a show tank now] would move in here...so that would mean that this tank would house:

1x Male Betta Albimarginata
7x Axelrodi Rasboras
7x Galaxy Rasboras
4x Zebra Rasboras
4x Phoenix Rasboras
7x Tiger Endlers
1x Bamboo Shrimp
2x Tangerine Shrimp
2x Red Cherry Shrimp
2x Yellow Shrimp
2x Pearl Blue Shrimp
2x Crystal Black Shrimp
2x Black Tiger Shrimp

When I get the 46 Bow, I'll start up a new journal for it and rename this tank...but, now, this is going to be my smallest tank!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Update 10/26/09; 12 days before my birthday [I think? lol...I hate #'s!], this tank is really thriving....all the baby crypts have grown new leaves/root systems, adult crypts are thriving...Hygros [Sunset & Green] are both growing like the weeds they are!

Plans for plants have changed...slightly... Red Foxtail will inhabit this tank in the back in between the plants...I'll be on the look out for several crypts again [Red Wendtii 'Red', 'Tropica', & 'Green', Parva, &, Petchii] along with an Anubias var. Nana 'Petite', then some Dwarf Hairgrass & E. Tennellus 'Micro'. Oh yeah, if I can find them C. Natans [chose this one over the other...because frankly, it's cool and I don't see it that often in other tanks!] & Aponogeton Crispus will live in here too! Can you see where my plant addiction is going? It's M[ultiple]P[lant]S[yndrome]! LOL

Lighting will change to T5's and stocking will be just the 3 Goldfish...Co2 will be added soon, and hopefully, this tank will be a weed fest! I'm debating on NOT moving anyone out and leaving perefect-ness ALONE! lol


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

*RANT!! Don't have to read this!*

I could say ALL kinds of bad words right now [I am in real life] but my beautiful Ozealot Sword is completely gone! ****!!! Even the one in the 55gal rotted into nothing-ness! the thing that really p*ss*s me off about that, is that's 20$ that just vanished! PLUS! They are my favorite kind of swords...all the others fail in comparison. I don't even really like the Green Ozealot compared to the Normals.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Its like paying $15 for Java ferns, the easiest plant to keep, and haveing the Petsmart "expert" telling you could nurse them back to health. Then a month later haveing a few riozomes left! Sorry about the swords man!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I feel like such a plant failure. I can't even keep a stupid sword alive. But *NOW* the Java Fern is growing again! Ugh, these plants are soo picky!! I'm thinking if the plants live that are going to Funkyfish, I'm going to send you 2 C. Pontederiifolias. I can keep them alive and thriving which makes me feel alittle better. lol


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok...so, 4 female bettas went in this tank. 1 Went out. all but that one are great. The one who went out was very aggressive but my mom wanted her...so...

Px will be up soon!

Edit: I forgot to mention the Jungle Val has thrown out a runner and everything else is going good.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I really like that you added the bettas, are they getting along with the goldfish?
Also, how tall to the C. Pontederiifolias? And how thick together do the stems grow?


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

C. Pontederiifolias are about the size of the others I suppose. Hmmm...Maybe 2" bigger then C. Wendtii 'Red' with the stems not growing 2 close, but not too far apart. I'll post px soon, but just did a *slight* rescape. It really needed it!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, my inspiration is back!!

This tank needs about 10 more plant sp. then some that are already coming and then I'll be in business!

Plants wanted are:
Aponogeton Crispus
Onion Plant [C. Natans]
C. Retrospiralis
C. Wendtii 'Tropica'
C. Parva
C. Petchii
E. Tenellus 'Micro'
Dwarf Hairgrass
Red Foxtail
Subwassertang Moss


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I did another moss trim today. It's the Java Moss on the driftwood. The other on the rock is doing good, but still growing and not ready to be trimmed. Besides, I should keep the SP. separate in case I ever give any of it away.

Another idea is since I wanted the Goldfish in a bigger tank [46gal Bowfront] I would turn this into my betta grrrls' tank. IDK how many total will live here, but for now, there will still be only 1 goldfish. He loves the grrls though, so it's no rush to get the big tank.

Another thing is, soon, I'm going to be picking up 4 Bloodfin Tetras to keep with the goldfish since they aren't small enough to be eaten, and can live in cooler water [I keep my goldy at 76 degrees ATM[grrls will be bumped to 79]].

I'm not sure if anything else is going to live in here besides the grrrls. Perhaps those Danios I've wanted for AGES now? 52gal Idea? NS.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

So, The "Hands Off Method has REALLY been working! Most plants are well rooted and thriving. However, today, my parents got me an ornament I've wanted for a few months now [Dinosaur Skull], I I pulled the DW and put it in and grouped the vals around it.

New plants should be in soon!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I got 3 fish, payed for 2! I got a Pumpkin Seed Sunfish for FREE!! 

I ended up putting Sun in the 10gal [that's nearly empty and was ready to be tore down] so he could grow out for the Winter [a big Bluegill in my pond would make him gone, FAST!], but the 2 other went in here. The two others are the goldies I wanted [Calico Fantail/Ryukin & Black Moor]!

I did a 80% WC to fix a mistake, but it'll take more before I can add more cories.  The 4 Peppereds I added almost died, but are ok in the 55 again.

2 Clown Plecos now, also, inhabit this tank, as does a brown B/N pleco[temp.], and some hair algae is growing good which isn't bad, as long as it doesn't take over!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's the pics of this tank:










Changed from:










and the 3 goldfish together:









Enjoy!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I added the light that was on my 5.5 [read that journal for what I did], and am now up to 55W...that puts me @: ~2WPG!!

I hope I'm not asking for an extreme algae problem!! lol

Soon, I'm planning to put the FM bettas in my 55gal and this will be a goldfish only tank...so, it's still a PLANTED goldfish tank!  :hihi:


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I ended up putting Glossostigma in but that means I added 3 plants so far:

Watersprite
Dwarf Sag
Glosso or M. Minuta.

I still have Asian Ambulia & L. Repens in another tank waiting for a descision. L. Repens didn't do that great for me before, but I'd like to give it a shot in this tank now that there is more light...

Oh, BTW: there is a bacterial bloom. *sigh*


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I pulled 7 stems of Glosso and put them in my 10 along with the Water Sprite...

The water sprite will be grown out then re-added to the 29 and I'll have some new plants here soon...And once those are planted, I'll be done with this tank and will just let it grow out. Still, don't think I won't still buy and add new plants in here! The SnS has some great plants! 

Which reminds me, in probably 2 weeks, some of the plants from this tank will be cut back and sold on the SnS...

OH - I moved the C. Balansae back front & center. It didn't like the corner. lol


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, there are too many French-ies on here! LOL J/K

Still, my secondary language is German...so, I'm renaming the tank...

It means "The Eventuality". As I know, eventually, after I get it perfect, I'm going to mess it up! LOL


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Px:

















[why I can hate WC's]
















Onyx is lookin' alittle better!

























Enjoy!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok...so, I cleaned the tank and added some new plants!

E. Tenellus
P. Gayi
C. Wendtii 'Green' [new blood to add to the batch!]

The tank doesn't look different, I just trimmed it, added new plants, and did a 25% WC.

I'm thinking I need a few plants...and I'm really tempted to rip the vals[who would go in the 55] and replace them with E. Angustifolius 'Vesuvius' and replace the skull [that would go in the 10] with a piece of DW w/ Needle Leaf Java Fern attached. And from there, add in C. Parva, C. Petchii, C. Wendtii 'Tropica', &, Guppy Grass...and possibly the plants I have coming in eventually from a trade with a member on a different forum.

Atleast, I'm getting things figured out and going good!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok..so quick and simple, my px suck because my camera is dying, but, there are still px:


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ugh, I'm throwing back and forth sooooooo many ideas for this tank concerning fish...

One I'm REALLY tempted by [since I can't really have a dedicated cichlid tank] is a Bolivian Ram Pair [M & FM] ...

I'm hoping to get them looking like the one in this picture:









Others are Tiger Barbs, Albino Rainbow Shark, Black Ruby Barbs, Harlequin Rasboras, Black Kuhli Loaches, Gold White Clouds, Longfinned Rosy Barbs, Rosey Danios, Glowlight Danios, Burma Danios, Longfinned Albino Zebra Danios, Peppered Cories, More FM Bettas, Zebra Pleco, Leopard Frog Pleco, Gold Nugget Pleco, Zebra/Black Ottos, 3-Spot Gouramis, Dwarf Gouramis, & the last healthy male Cherry Barb...

Of course, not all of these will go in here...they are just various ideas!

Oh, and of course, the goldfish will be moving...eventually


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

*sigh*

My heaters always picks the best times to fail! This morning my tank looked dormant...bettas/plecos[who spawned having 1 almost adult & 10-ish fry]/&goldfish looked asleep...

Well, reading the thermometer, my temp was 60 degrees. I FREAKED! My tanks have NEVER been exposed to that much of a temp. swing [less then 12 hours later, it was actually too high @ 79]...Still, I took my heater outside, THREW it[yes it's a glass one. lol] and put another, actually working stealth in...

The fish/plants are looking better and the temp is slowly climbing back to 76[meaning, I keep adjusting it, slowly to not shock the fish]...

Anyways, pics:


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yikes! Good that you were able to catch the temperature in time! How are the fish recovering after the cold night?


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I seen all 13 plecos just now, all 3 bettas, & all 3 goldfish...they are looking good and have no ich!  Oh, their personalities are back since the plecos just chased the moor out of the skull cuz he was eating their food! lol


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

HEy what's been going on with this tank recently? Growth is looking pretty good. Foregound filling in, lots of cool species. How is your luck with glosso + goldfish? Is the elodea there for grazing fodder?

I think if "elodea" was planted it would look better.

AS for fish, I loved rosy barbs when I had them. They schooled around in a little pack up and down currents and in circles.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Tank is doing very well! Thanks for asking!  I did rescape it completely a day or 2 ago tho...I was getting tired of the old look and the new one looks nice!

As I found out...my "glosso" throws out clovers...so, it's marsilea...but the time it was in here EVERYONE left it alone and it did great! I put it all in my high tech 10 that I'll be posting new px of soon.

I actually did plant the Elodea & a piece of Rotala Indica...and hopefully, no one will eat it and it'll just look nice. 

And for fish, I was looking at rosy barbs[long finned ones] along with some others...involving 4 Threadfin Rainbowfish, VERY soon.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

careful with the rosey barbs and threadfins... prolly gonna get chomped


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Still got the hygro and c. balansae alive and kicking huh? Cool man!

That is one crazy skull you've got in there. It looks like he's gonna eat the fish when they swim by.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep, they are doing very well...The Red Temple Plant is alive and doing well too, but unlike in this tank, it concentrating on growing more compact rather then clinging on to life. lol

I ended up removing the skull for now BTW. It didn't look right, but will go in the Barb tank soon.

This is the blurry result of the tank after my friend rescaped it after the trip from the doctor:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I must say, the goldfish looks more colorful without the skull in there for some reason. It is looking good, is Rubberbutt still in here?


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Honestly, I like it a bit better...but maybe the reason they look more colorful is the Webcam can't catch the light and doesn't throw light back on them washing them out??? They are beautiful in life!

No BTW, Rubberbutt went back in the 55...he's OK, but waiting for the 90 still[90 is about 900$...]...He likes Iblie, the brown/galaxy B/N Pleco. lol

Thanks for the compliment, BTW! I planted the Hydrocotyle you sent me in here behind the stump...


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok...so, this tank is going in a new direction SOON!

It's going to be of course low-ish tech...with:

Onyx Sand mixed with the gravel you see now [blue/brown remainer removed, of course]
36W T5 Light w/ Glass lid [ATM, it's open topped]
Penguin 150B to replace the internal filters...
Hygrophilas, Hydrocotyle, Mosses [just need Christmas now...], Crypts [Need C. Retrospiralis, C. Parva, C. Petchii, & I'm sure another sp.], Anubias [have enough I think..but may get some 'Petite'], & Needle Leaf/Regular Java Ferns that I have...Maybe...just maybe, Floating Hornwort???

I'm not sure what kind of fish are going to be living in here??? Barbs? Yellow Lab Pair??? Community?


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

And this tank is a riparium.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey here's another riparium setup. 

Those are interestgin plant choices. I will be interested to see what the _Hydrocotyle_ does. That looks like some kind of hard decorative gravel in the planter cups. I think that you might find that that material will not hold nutrients very well--the plants might grow better in a fired clay gravel product. I could send you some of the planter gravel that I have and it could also be handy to get some of the little stems such as _Pilea_ that grow well on the nano trellis raft.

I have been wanting to set up some riparium plants with goldfish. If you could keep the plants happy the emersed growth could be really good for biological filtration of the wastes that the goldfish produce. Goldfish could also look real good with some of the emergent flowering stuff, such as _Zephyranthes _rain lilies, although those plants generally demand a good deal of light for blooming.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool! Were the riparium supplies a Christmas gift?


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey here's another riparium setup.
> 
> Those are interesting plant choices. I will be interested to see what the _Hydrocotyle_ does. That looks like some kind of hard decorative gravel in the planter cups. I think that you might find that that material will not hold nutrients very well--the plants might grow better in a fired clay gravel product. I could send you some of the planter gravel that I have and it could also be handy to get some of the little stems such as _Pilea_ that grow well on the nano trellis raft.
> 
> I have been wanting to set up some riparium plants with goldfish. If you could keep the plants happy the emersed growth could be really good for biological filtration of the wastes that the goldfish produce. Goldfish could also look real good with some of the emergent flowering stuff, such as _Zephyranthes _rain lilies, although those plants generally demand a good deal of light for blooming.


I NEED to upgrade this tank's lighting SOON...but it's working for now! 

The Hydrocotyle is definitely one of my favorite plants and I'm hoping it'll grow and live, but it's very pretty being emersed as is the Red Temple Plant...

As for the Gravel...it's the same crap I have at the bottom of the tank...inert, useless, and pretty. LOL I was planning on getting some Mineralized Soil for both the very bottom and the planters, but I am still upgrading this riparium to a 65gal with like 4 Firebellied Newts [having their own platform, etc.] so I need to make sure that changes can be changed if need be.

I still do think the goldfish will have the 90gal Corner Bowfront that will eventually be in existence...but I might have the riparium planters out the top with plants like Pothos and Peace Lilies...



FastFreddie said:


> Cool! Were the riparium supplies a Christmas gift?


Yep...along with the other present ON the top [very, very, very tight fitting glass lid] and the betta girls [+ unmentioned Threadfin Rainbows in the 10gal]!  Oh and a really cool movie, Terminator 4! :biggrin:

Hydro, come to think of it...what would you recommend for substrate? I'm only wanting to grow mostly stem/creeping plants, Crypts, & Anubias...well, along with a few others.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

UGH!

I re-did the planters today to kinda reduce crowding the plants[and add in Water Wisteria] and to mix the inert gravel and clay pellets[I like it better like this] and the first cup I pulled up came a dead zebra danio.  He was a shortfinned one.  IDK what "did him in" because he was dead for a few hours by his looks.

RIP Danio.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the danio. The tank is looking good with the crypts? growing in.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Sara!

My day got consistently worse yesterday. Since my computer for whatever reason decided to turn on it's drivers [everything on the screen turned to dust and spun around*SECURITY feature...*] until I FINALLY got it fixed...sorta. so my laptop wasn't working last night AND to top it off, I got my ear infection bad like a MILLION times worse then a few days ago...so instead of being deaf this time, I could hear every little noise magnified by 100x...so needless to say the aquariums AND the computer(s!) were off. LOL Everyone was of course fine and I did WC's on all the tanks this morning because the ear ache is better tho not gone.

Sorry for the complaining. lol


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Major update!*

The goldfish moved into the 55 yesterday...so this tank is becoming the riparium...but we'll see how all my tanks go...

My goldfish look no different, but I'll still post their pic and the pic of this 29 after everything is alittle more organized...


----------

